# Need to get this off my chest now, please help



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Please hear me out, and please spare me scolding for the bad things I've done. This is going to be a lengthy story.

I've had many pets throughout my life ever since I was a little girl. Parakeets, cichlids, hermit crabs, hamsters, you name it. Unfortunately, I'm cursed with a short attention span and parents that don't care for animal's well being. They have the "if it dies we'll get another one" attitude. I'm the one that does all the research now and doesn't impulse buy. 

The history:
Recently over the last 3 years, I've started keeping tarantulas. Had 9 at one point, a few deaths due to unknown causes or molting problems, now I have 6. If you are unfamiliar with tarantulas, they can sometimes sit for months without food, they dont need to be fed often, and don't make noises or messes in cages. They are extremely easy to care for and I like this about them.
I once had a leopard gecko two years ago, but once I came back after vacation and it wouldn't open its eyes. Long story short, I adopted it out to an experienced reptile keeper who helped it recover.
Still haven't learned my lesson at this point. I got a bearded dragon over a year and a half ago for my birthday. Did my research, got it the right equipment, and he's still with me. A recently fecal showed a pinworm infection, but I got medication for that and he is recovering.
Mom bought a ball python last year on impulse 'because it was cute.' Once I freaked out and told her it's a hassle to care for and isn't very fun for a pet, she was upset and dumped it on me to care for. It was recently sold by me because I couldn't handle buying frozen mice for it constantly since it was expensive.
I recently, in September, convinced my mother to let me get 2 rat boys. I got them a new large cage some weeks ago, and I love them dearly.
All of these animals reside(d) in my room.

The problems:
Once again, the short attention span. I hate myself for this. I love my animals dearly, but I need to have everything in my room because I don't have a very strong relationship with the rest of my family, so I live in my room. I don't walk around the house much, no one does, so if any animal was in any other part of the house, it would be forgotten by me in no time. Don't scold me please. I sometimes cause myself to get depressed when I think about how I can't function outside of my room.
The bearded dragon, spiders, and rats are all in my room(my room is neat and tidy so this isn't a hoarding thing ). The bearded dragon is hated by my mom because he's 'too spikey', the tarantulas are hated by my mom because they're 'too ugly', and the rats... the rats are the root of the problem. They're 'too smelly', 'too noisy', 'too nasty', 'too ugly', and 'too expensive, why did i ever say yes to them'.

The rats have ultimately destroyed any type of relationship with my parents. My dad hates them too. I clean as often as I can and spot clean, but the smell won't go away. No one walks into my room any more so I spend hours sitting alone if I don't have anything else to do in the rest of my house. To be quite honest, I now can't stand the smell either and frequently get headaches from it, or it sometimes makes existing headaches worse. They also won't let me sleep with all the noise they make at night. I was used to it before, but now it's getting even louder and I'm waking up to loud shrieks and things being knocked over.

I convinced my mom to get me the rats because I have depression, and I knew that rats were right for me since I've heard they help with feeling down and generally understand what's going on, unlike reptiles who are unemotional. I enjoy an intelligent creature that would understand when I give it love and expect love back.
What I hate more about myself is that I'm selfish enough to get them and care for them, but I didn't think far enough ahead into the future to understand what exactly I got myself into. My parents hate giving me money to buy bedding and Mazuri and other supplies. They hate coming into my room, they hate me talking about how happy the rats make me, and they just hate the rats in general. I'm also bothered by the noise and smell, but every time I play with the rats I fall head-over-heels back in love with them. But sometimes my depression is so bad that I don't play with them, and they're miserable while I am. And I never read about males becoming aggressive when hitting adulthood until after I already had them, so I'm at a loss of what to do. I'm terrified that they will be aggressive, my mother will definitely not pay for the neutering, and I have no income of my own. I know, I know, I feel awful, no need to tell me I'm irresponsible because I in fact never read about male aggression until it was too late.
I can't move them out of my room because one of my boys tries to grab the dog through the cage bars and lunges at her, and even if we put them on a higher ground then I would not have a place for them to play on since they usually are on my bed. And because of my wretched attention span, the would be neglected since I have no will to leave my room.

What I'm basically getting at is: Should I give up my rats(and just get a less demanding hamster in its place...)? I've only had them since September, and so much money has already been spent on the that it would be painful to let the supplies go like that, and my heart might as well be torn out as I've grown so attached to my boys. I'm not enjoying the arguing, not enjoying the money spent, not enjoying the noise, but gosh I just love them so much that I seem to be blind at the problems when I interact with them. I feel so awful about myself, I think I'm just a bad pet owner, I've never kept a pet for its full lifespan. I wasn't thinking clearly, and now I'm regretting it. But I love them. This is the hardest problem I've ever faced. Please, someone put some sense into me and tell me what the right thing to do is. I'm desperate now, and I need help.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Caramell, I first off just want to give you a cyber *hug*. I've dealt with depression too and I can tell that you are having a low day today. 

And I want to establish right now before I go on that you are NOT a bad pet owner! You have dearly loved your pets and have done what you thought was in their best interest, which is far more than most pet owners do. 

Your rats are clearly loved and have all their need fulfilled so you have not failed them. If they make you feel loved and give you companionship then keep them! They are your babies and you can just forget all those hurtful, negative comments your family has made as they are quite obviously not trying to help your situation. You are not the adult here, they are and it is not your job to worry about the family finances. You have to focus on how you can help you for now. I know it feels selfish, it did to me too, but you have to believe that things will only get better from here on out.

Just pick up one of those furry balls of love, hold them close to your heart, and know that they love you through and through and they always will.

Also concerning the odor from their cage, you may want to switch your bedding. I've found that wood shavings and wood pulp beddings like CareFresh start to smell almost instantly. I now use Yesturday's News cat litter, its basically recycled paper pellets, and it is quite spectacular at odor control and it is very absorbent so you don't need to use as much for bedding changes.

Keep your hopes up and God bless ♥


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Lets sew our rooms together. We can live in them with some bars between for speech xD
I, too, struggle with depression and bi-polar disorder, and I am unmedicated. Every day is a struggle and if not for the fact that my boys (in combination with my cat) wake me up in the mornings and I can't get back to sleep, I don't think I could bring myself to leave my bed. I have two dogs outside, and a neighbor's dog that I care for, and if not for them I would probably never go out my front door. My animals are the only ones that keep me going. I feel like they're my only reason to be here. Similar to you, I have hardly been able to keep an animal until it passed. Right now, I have a chihuahua who will be 8 or 9 in may and he's the record for an animal (as he's been inside and nobody has had the oppportunity to do away with him. They all seem to find themselves rehomed for one reason or another, and every time I have to watch one leave, it pushes me that much farther into the ground.

But despite my love for them and my dedication, my animals cause countless problems for my mom and her boyfriend. For about ten years I have dealth with the two of them cursing at me and putting me and my animals down. My mother even looked a vet in the eye and said "That kitten is so ugly. There's no way she's taking that thing home" (this was a tortoiseshell calico, who I thought was gorgeous) and instead sent me home with a white Maine ****, with whom I had no connection. He ended up being re-homed. 
They always seem to be breaking something or being loud or smelling, and I'm scared to death to ask for bedding or food. Right now my boys are out and I have to, once again, force out the question of whether or not I can buy food for them (I know she will allow me to, but asking is always frightening) 

As for aggression, at one point, my boys did begin to fight and I separated them. Cassius was getting badly hurt and I had no choice. I started introductions again later. Now they have a mutual aggreement with one another, but at times they squabble and I have to let one or the other out for a break. 
Try aspen bedding for the smell. It keeps it down wonderfully. Also, your boys may be secreting buckgrease (it's orange-ish in color) try mixing together some baby oil, cooking oil (olive preferrably) and light soap with some warm water and rubbing it on. It should lift it off. Buck grease can cause a lot of the smell males emitt 
As for the noise, try to keep them away as much as possible while you are. It should help them sleep while the family is sleeping. 

Try some of these and see if things can change. 
I completely understand your struggle, as I face a similar one every day. Over the course of my life I've owned everything from hermit crabs (which I have become, Lol) to rabbits to dogs and just about everything in between. Most children have parents who will assume most responsibility for their pets, but I never had. Even at the age of five I've been taking care of my own animals, feeding, cleaning, walking, etc. As long as someone would provide the finances, I would do the work. Thus has been my pet-to-family relationship for eighteen years.
Neither mom nor her boyfriend like animals or understand them the way I do. Everyday there's a new complaint. Just remember that if nothing else, your animals will always love you. 

~~~~
If you ever search for a new pet, try Sea Monkeys. $5.00 at Walmart and the most maintenance-free pet I have EVER had.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I, too, have serious depression, with symptoms similar to yours. It's really tough to take care of all 27 of my pets when all I want to do is cry. But I do it. (that doesn't mean I take care of myself though.. ugh. My room is filthy- but once I finish cleaning cages I am DEAD. I do different species on different days, the rats get one day the mice another and the bird another, and the frog and snake are cleaned on an as-needed basis. Horse gets weekly cleaning and chickens as needed.) 

Rats have always been a help to me when I'm sad and I got my first rat a year after my best friend died. I still have him, his name is Romeo. 


However. You need to be sure you can care for them- provide vet care and such, and food/water/clean home/love. The vet care is the most worrisome to me, because if they get sick, will your parents pay for it? I'd look for a job if I were you, or do chores for your parents or something. (I know how hard it is to move, you kind of have to wait for an "up" day to be able to do chores.)

If you can make sure they have adequate care, by all means keep them and I hope you do, because rats are wonderful pets. But it's not fair to them if they cannot have medical care when they fall ill.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Well you probably won't like what I have to say lol but I am going to be completely honest. 

First let me say that I suffer from depression and a panic disorder, I am agoraphobic. It is very difficult. Somedays you don't have the energy or will to get out of bed and feed/take care of myself. So caring for pets can be very difficult. They are very rewarding. The rats are probably going to do a ton to help me actually even. But they are not an item I can use then set down for when I need them again. As much as I feel I need them, they need me double. Their entire life and wellbeing is in my hands. I owe it to them to do all I can to make their lifes happy and healthy and as good as possible. 

I definitely have to reel myself in because I would go nuts and every cute little animal I would take home lol But I know I can't possibly give them all proper care, attention or the money to do that. So everytime I see one I weigh the good and the bad and tell myself no. It isn't easy but you have to do it.

When I was growing up my family members had an insane amount of pets come and go. They were impulsive and would get them and I would end up taking care of them all. I had to give up cats and dogs because of them and it broke my heart. My sister is still like that. She has gone through like 3 dogs and several cats and just takes them on and a month later decides she doesn't have the money and they are so much work and rehomes them. 

I think if you take on a pet then you should take them on for life. You are making a commitment to them. You are taking another life into your care. Just like having a child you have to be mature and give that life the best care and life that you can. Sometimes things happens and rehoming a pet is in the best interest for that pet. But rehoming one to get another is never the right thing to do IMO.

When you say things like:


> What I'm basically getting at is: Should I give up my rats(and just get a less demanding hamster in its place...


The rest of your post seems like you know exactly what your issues are. And I think deep down you know that replacing them with hamsters is not a good idea either. That you are looking to fill that void you have with pets but you are just not in the best place to do them any good and it won't help you either. In the end the newness of them will wear off and it will be alot of work and you won't find yourself with enough time or energy. I am NOT saying you are a bad pet owner at all. You care and that is why you are asking for help- that speaks wonders. You care about them and feel bad. But I know from experience

I think you should sit down with your parents and tell them everything you just said here or better yet let them read it. Sometimes it is hard to give parents credit or let them in but they may be able to understand and help more then you think. 

You didn't say how old you were? But maybe wait to get any more pets until you move out on your own. Work on getting a job maybe and balance out your own money on pet supplies and that will help you alot for when you are on your own and seeing how you can manage. That may help you. Maybe also volunteer at a local pet shelter. It would allow you to be around many different pets and give them love and alot of attention while not taking on as much responsibility. It would also probably do you good to get out and meet people.

I can't tell you to rehome the rats or not. But I think talking to your parents and getting their advice will make a big difference.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> As for the noise, try to keep them *away* as much as possible while you are. It should help them sleep while the family is sleeping.


 That should definitely say 'awake'


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

moonkissed said:


> When I was growing up my family members had an insane amount of pets come and go. They were impulsive and would get them and I would end up taking care of them all. I had to give up cats and dogs because of them and it broke my heart. My sister is still like that. She has gone through like 3 dogs and several cats and just takes them on and a month later decides she doesn't have the money and they are so much work and rehomes them.


My sister... exact same thing. Started with multiple cats. They were house cats, then they were inside/outside cats, then they were barn cats. Then they disappeared. Dogs were the same, except their remains were recovered. Gold lab hit by a truck, Golden retriever given away, Blue heeler run over by a dump truck, Border collie picked up by someone on the side of the road, black lab left to waste away and die with a degenerative hip disease... got another gold lab and hit it with a hockey stick or broom handle because it's "stupid and doesn't listen". It's not even cats and dogs, livestock too. When I think about it, it almost makes me sick. She learned it from our mom, though. My mom loves her animals, but is ignorant sometimes. She had a blue heeler she loved to death, and she never had routine vet checkups. Crappy food, no dental care, nothing. She suddenly got sick at about 9 yrs old, and was dead within 3 days. Stomach cancer.

It is so terrible, and sometimes I just feel like calling the SPCA or Humane Society on her and teaching her a lesson... and it's so sadly ironic because she has 3 kids... and would never think of neglecting her kids, but a dog or cat is a replaceable object, to her. She tried to get me to take her cat home over Christmas, and if it weren't for the fact that I just adopted a diabetic cat from more neglectful owners that put me in credit card debt, I would have done it. She is a beautiful cat, ironically adopted from the Humane Society. I think she needs to be returned so she can find a REAL home where she is not locked in the basement all day because "she is annoying".

That aside, I will be brief. You need to find the root of your problems, and find consolation or help beyond pet ownership. While I'm sure you do the best you can for them, you have to remember that they are living creatures with thoughts and feelings, and they are not a security blanket for you. 

If they get sick, are your parents going to pay for it? This is a big issue. Rats get sick, more than we'd like them to. And because they are an "exotic" pet, vets are expensive.

You cannot get rid of one animal and replace it with another. Pets are not trading cards to be collected and traded around when you get tired of them. You have to control yourself. If the rats are the most important things to you, then maybe you should consider rehoming the other pets. That will give you more time and energy to focus on caring for the rats, and less for your parents to bother you about.

Getting out of a high stress environment and gaining independence will make you feel worlds better. It sounds simple, but moving out was the best thing I ever did for myself, emotion-wise. 

Find some way to make your own income. Become your own person, live for yourself... it feels SO good to know that you can support yourself and your pets by yourself. Having to rely on others for your expenses like pets will not end out well.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies thus far. I read each and every one of them with care, and all of you understand exactly what's going on and how I feel.
Even though I could try to ignore all the problems they cause with their love, its tough when I get sick from the smells and when I lose a night of sleep because theyre running around like crazy, and every day its a struggle with my parents about their presence. 
I'm 17, going to college in half a year, though I will be commuting, therefore still chained to my room. I never planned to go to a dorm, but I'm even more afraid that the rats won't get any attention from me while I'm working on college things. 
I know it sounds like I want a hamster to fill the void, I totally understand. I love the little mammals too and wanted one for quite a while, so it would be nice little fuzzy company that I would enjoy should the rats be rehomed.

I just spoke to my mother about this situation, and she said that personally doesn't want them in the house, and since the smell carries, there would be no point in keeping them in any other part of the house since its unbearable. We spoke about the possible future costs of injuries or sicknesses that we clearly will not be able to pay for, and Murphy's Law is all too common. In conclusion, it is clearly the better option to rehome them to a better place where they can get the full care they need and then get rats once I'm in my own place and have an income, which will be about 5 years from now at best.
Though the better option is to rehome them, I'm not going to do this immediately. I may still try Yesterday's News as an alternative bedding to aspen, I'll have to look for it next time I get bedding.

I'm going to try all I can to keep them, but if I feel as if I cannot continue to give them full care, I will be rehoming them. It'll tear my heart out, but I may be happier at the fact that they would be in better hands.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Please also consider the possibility of medication to help with the depression. I would be completely non-functional without the medication I take. And to think I resisted at first, didn't want "a pill" to solve my problems. What I didn't realize was that my brain chemistry was off, making it impossible to solve my problems! Once I got onto the right anti-depressant, it was amazing how much easier it was to find solutions to the problems. Before, it was like driving with the brake on. The pill didn't solve anything directly, but it did free me up to deal with it all.

If you have decent health coverage, meds are affordable, but if you don't, you may find the current generation of drugs too expensive. But don't give up! I was taking an anti-depressant that cost $130.00 a month. I eventually had to stop taking it when I lost my job and couldn't afford to pay for it. I talked to the doctor, and he ended up prescribing the previous version of the same drug--except that there was a generic version available that costs $6.00 a month. Big change, huh? This I can afford! Same with some glaucoma drops I take. The price nearly doubled recently, and the ophthalmologist was able to find a generic version that costs only $7.50, saving me $183.00 a month!

Believe me, I know how hard it can be to take action when you're depressed. Even with the anti-depressant, there are days that are a struggle sometimes, because of other health problems I have. But whenever I can at least take some action that will improve my situation, I'm that much further ahead.

I do hope that there is some solution you can find that will allow you to keep your ratty friends. Even though I've only had mine a month, I'd be devastated if I had to see them re-homed elsewhere, for whatever reason. God bless you, and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you, BigBen. I have been speaking to my school counselor about this, and my parents have given me the number to a psychiatrist from their work place, I will be calling possibly the next time I feel really down to figure out where to go from there. Most of my depression rises from loneliness. I know what some of you might say: go out! have fun! make friends! Thing is, I already have tried that and I'm that one unlucky person that just isn't someone people want to be around even though I don't bother them.
I don't use my animals as medication, I see them as family and it helps with the lack of things to do. I enjoy caring for them and cleaning after them, I feel accomplished after I clean. I am exercising more often now too to try to bring up my endorphin level before I look for medication, since my old-fashioned parents are reluctant to put me on them.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

If you feel like you could handle being on medication you should be. I am almost entirely non-functional from depression. I sit. A lot. And a lot of the time even being on the computer is too much effort, functioning is painful. You don't want to end up in this place.

(no, I won't take medicine for it and don't try to make me.)


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Sent you a PM Caramell, k?


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

I appreciate all of you replies, thank you. Though I know my depression is the root of the problem, I would like to focus on the rats' well-being first and determine their future before I focus on myself.

Calisphere, I haven't gotten one. :x


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

Should now. I wrote too much. Lol

I'm off for a few, but I'll be checking via phone in a bit. No hurry in replying k?


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Caramell said:


> Thank you, BigBen. I have been speaking to my school counselor about this, and my parents have given me the number to a psychiatrist from their work place, I will be calling possibly the next time I feel really down to figure out where to go from there. Most of my depression rises from loneliness. I know what some of you might say: go out! have fun! make friends! Thing is, I already have tried that and I'm that one unlucky person that just isn't someone people want to be around even though I don't bother them.
> I don't use my animals as medication, I see them as family and it helps with the lack of things to do. I enjoy caring for them and cleaning after them, I feel accomplished after I clean. I am exercising more often now too to try to bring up my endorphin level before I look for medication, since my old-fashioned parents are reluctant to put me on them.


Caramell, I really feel for you. It's good that caring for your ratties helps; I was just thinking that you might find it overwhelming on bad days, and that dealing with the depression might make caring for the ratties easier. And your parents are right not to see a pill as the magic solution to every problem; it's just that it _is _the right solution in certain cases. And the problem, of course, is to tell if this is one of those cases!

Good luck, and God bless.


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

If you do decide to rehome the rats, I wouldn't recommend getting a hamster. They are by no means less demanding than rats. They will get depressed if they are never played with, just like any other animal, they will smell like rats do (maybe not as bad, but I haven't experienced a really bad rat smell except when I forget to clean the cage), they will have vet bills. To top it all off, hamsters are not as friendly or as smart as a rat. It really feels like you would just be trying to fill the void still. If you must rehome the rats, just continue to give the other pets you have the best home you can. Make them happy.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all once again for you responses and opinions. I will rethink getting a hamster if I ever get the chance to have one, but that will only be after I decide to rehome the rats or not. I feel a lot better from everyone here giving me all sorts of advice and comfort, I appreciate it so much.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Seamonkiessss xD


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

About the smell, is it more of an ammonia smell or a poo smell?

Changing to paper pellet bedding reduces the ammonia smell surprisingly well (of course, this still needs to be cleaned out and replaced regularly for the rats' health). Changing out nesting material daily is pretty crucial, I give my ratties newpaper to nest with and that smells within the day.

If it's an intense poo smell, consider a different diet. 

If you don't mind me asking, how often does the cage get a thorough clean?

As for the noisy at night and stuck in your room thing, http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?46729-new-rat-will-NOT-go-to-bed-at-night...help!-can-t-sleep-anymore&highlight=kindhearted


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

I think its the ammonia, but since 75% of the cage is plastic flooring and they chew everything in sight, I can't put down any fleece and the levels get peed on constantly, I have to wipe down all the platforms every single day. I use aspen bedding, and I clean the whole cage along with the bottom every 4-5 days and wipe all that down too, but the smell never leaves. It dies down for a few hours but then its back up because they re-mark all over it. I read that neutering reduces this, but I have already stated the problem with neutering. I've tried pretty much everything, I don't think that changing the litter will do anything because the smell is from them peeing all over the platforms.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Try removing the platforms and replacing them with things to break their fall, like hammocks made of paper clips and dollar store washcloths. They might be less inclined to pee where they sleep, and they can be removed and washed in the washer or sink if the washer is human-only. Also, smell will build up really fast if they are in a cage that's too small. What are the dimensions of the cage? Overcleaning apparently can also cause them to excessively mark to reclaim their territory... though I've never experienced it.


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your depression. I was diagnosed with it a few months ago. I was given a pill to take and no. It doesn't instantly make you feel better, but it does HELP. It's not some miracle cure, but it does help. I used to break down over stupid little things and get myself down for nothing but slooowly i've built myself back up. I've been on these pills since August and they DO help. It takes time, but you do get there eventually. Don't take this the wrong way anyone, but people who arn't even willing to try the anti depressant pills obviously don't want to get better. :| How does it hurt trying to take it? I did and its got me thinking properly again, back to work and able to stay emotionally stable.

Anyway, a little more on topic now. Thats sad that your parents arn't very supportive of the ratties. My parents dislike them too and it was on;y when I moved out was I allowed to have them. Could you not maybe get an airfreshener for your room to mask the smell? I have a vanilla one in our front room and when we have visitors round they can;'t smell the rats at all. My nan even said 'I thought rats smell?' when she saw them. 

As for the noise thing. I had exactly the same problem with my gerbils! My mother told me I had to keep them in my room which was fair enough, but three gerbils pinging around the cage wasn't quiet. I bought me some foam earplugs to sleep in and they were comfortable and did the trick. Is that something you could maybe try? They arn't that expensive 

Hamsters are lovely, but if anything they smell more than rats are apparently supposed to smell.. They are very cuddly and cute but my hamster is the noisiest out of all our 12 cages pets. 

As for the pet bills etc if one were to arise. Maybe try and put a small amount away each month? Thats what I do for my car so in case of an emergency i've got it there. 

It would be sad if you had to sell them as I can tell you do love them very much. I think you are being very sensible though. I hope you sort this out soon <3

Shads x


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all. Unfortunately, after sitting down with my parents and talking with them both about the matter, I have decided to post an ad online for rehoming them. I will be careful to give them to the best owner possible, I will be asking about vet care and the likes, not giving them away to the first person that responds. Thank you all so much for being here for me during this time, it is hard but it is necessary. I will definitely look into getting more ratties when I have my own place, as I'm permanently bit by the rat bug.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh good for you. That must of been a hard decision. I have been reading and wanting to write, but every one else was saying what I was thinking. Take care of your self first. It will get better. Life changes, and often may I add.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Shadowfax, some of us have very valid reasons for refusing to be medicated. Such as, I was forced into taking pills for years that made me ill ad my body doesn't appreciate swallowing pills.

OP, I'm sorry you have to get rid of your ratties.  -hugs-


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I think you are doing the right thing there  It will be one less stress on your mind. 
Before I started looking into light hypnotism to get a new outlook on college I was severely depressed every day when I got up to go to class. The only thing that made me happy were my dogs and my rats. I would have been happy never seeing a human face again!! XP But help can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Pinupboy (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww, I'm sorry honey. I'm not sure why you're having those problems with the rats, though. (smells, keeping you awake, etc.) Maybe you should try changing their bedding more often so it doesn't start to smell? I change mine once a week. And if the rats themselves are smelling, try giving them baths occasionally, too.
I'm not sure what to do about them keeping you awake if you're often too depressed to play with them, but try to play with them during the day whenever you can. That might cheer you up a bit, and it'll definitely wear them out and make them more likely to sleep well at night instead of staying up and being noisy.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

A brave decision *hugs*.

For future reference, I've heard plastic can absorb the urine smell. Swapping out plastic platforms for something else could help, and I find putting down newspaper is good to, the wee stays on the paper and the smell goes when the paper goes. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for being supportive of my decision.If anyone close to the Northeast Philadelphia area is interested, please let me know. I am asking 40 for their cage and everything.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for supportig my decision.If anyone in the Northeast Philadelphia area is interested, please let me kmow. Im asking 40 for their cage and everything.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for supporting my decision.

If anyone in the Northeast Philadelphia area is interested, please let me know. I am asking 40 for their cage and everything.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Depression is never fun. My grandmother and I are particularly prone to it. I've been on/off meds since I was 10 years old. My grandmother had been put on a very low dose med a couple years back but like any stubborn person, she took it for a few days and stopped, saying it wasn't working so why bother.

This past summer she agreed to try again (after she became so **** irritable with everyone, the entire family begged her to try). I went to the doctor with her and we made it clear that it could take as long as 6 weeks before she could see/feel the effect. And most certainly. 

Life has been so much easier with her and she agrees that she feels better. The usual crap doesn't get her down as easily and she even developed a set of balls to tell my ass of an uncle in Florida to - very nicely - stick it.

On my next appointment I have to talk to the doctor about it again. I been on three different kind and I don't like the most recent one, but doctor at the time worked with what I could afford as well.

My pets, my babies, are what get me through each day. I am so happy when I see my girls' faces peeking out from the tank/cage at me when I come home from work. I have my pug that howls and cries if she doesn't see me after a long while, knowing I'm not just upstairs or in the next room.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey everyone. My boys were just adopted. A young kindergarten teacher took them in just now, they are in good hands. It was hard saying goodbye, but it was for the best.


----------

